# How much did your largest Largemouth Weigh?



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

I have caught two that went 8.5 lbs. Both were caught out of Lake Eufaula, and both were caught on a Jig w/pork frog trailer. 

How much did your largest one weigh?


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

i've caught 3 over 10, never got an exact weight on any of those as i released all of them... they all ate live bream...

the largest i've ever killed was 9.4lbs... out of a farm lake in south carolina... she's hanging on the wall atmy grandmother's.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

8.6 on a crankbait in Holt..I have seen larger ones but they didnt want to eat:banghead


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

> *VS200B (6/24/2008)*i've caught 3 over 10, never got an exact weight on any of those as i released all of them... they all ate live bream...
> 
> the largest i've ever killed was 9.4lbs... out of a farm lake in south carolina... she's hanging on the wall atmy grandmother's.


*A 10# Largemouth is a very big fish...I have never been so fortunate. Congrats.*


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Garbo (6/24/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *VS200B (6/24/2008)*i've caught 3 over 10, never got an exact weight on any of those as i released all of them... they all ate live bream...
> ...


one was caught in TIGER POINT... imagine that!

another on Sportsman golf resort (now perdido bay golf club, on gulf beach highway)

and the other down bergren road, midway between GB and Navarre.... down behind Merideth Lumber...there is a private pond back on the power lines... that fish was a hoss... i'm sure she was over 12... i was 14 and about crapped a gold brick.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

> *VS200B (6/24/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Garbo (6/24/2008)*
> ...


*I'll give you an unused green 706z for that gold brick if it is more than an once. *


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

well, you can start by lending me some paper towels to wipe up all the soda i just spit on my screen


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

'What did the Gold Brick Weigh?'


----------



## joelarbear (Feb 15, 2008)

Caught 2, 8.5 each. Both out of a little County park pond. Both on a 1 oz. black spinnerbait with a big black Colorado blade.


----------



## redfishin'JR (Jun 18, 2008)

I guess mine aint worth talking about compared to all of ya'lls, but I've never had a boat. I was lucky enough to get a 4.5lb that was 19 inches on Deerpoint Lake in Panama City. I was using a Culprit Red Shad. Maybe now that I've got a boat I can reel in a 7+.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

all of mine were caught from land...


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

Have no idea how much my largest weighed. I had a tape measure that a contractor had while watching me. It was 27.5 inches and just a little over 19 inchesaround.


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

10.9 lbs.. Toledo Bend, Garcia Ambassador 5000D, in less than a foot of water,, on a punkin seed worm..1985, man was that a blast...:usaflag


----------



## jmako (Oct 4, 2007)

When I was 15 years old, I caught an 11 pound bass out of a stock pond near Enid, Mississippi. My uncle traded that bass for some catfish to fry. The bass bass mounted and I believe it may still be on the wall of a bait and tackle store at Sardis Reservoir Mississippi. By the way, I was 15 in 1959.


----------



## Chet88 (Feb 20, 2008)

Caught a 10lb 3oz head in a private lake in Alabama. 8lb 9oz best in public waters. Going to Lake Falcon in Texas this fall hope to best that 10lber.


----------



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

9 lbs 8 oz Lake Of the Ozarks, MO on a Storm Wiggle Wart in late April and she was caught twice in the same 4 day period, once by me, and once by the guy who owned the dock. He kept her I have a kodak


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

my largest was also my most memorable she weighed 9.7# caught her on a black and red lizard in a lake in jasper co mississippi where i grew up caught her about just a few days before my grandad passed away we fished together several times a week i was 14 and so proud to bring that fish to show him


----------



## badazzchef (Oct 1, 2007)

13.3 with the legendary Tom Mann on Lake Eufaula. I caught it on a pink bubble gum factory reject worm that he had with him...I had cast out and got a backlash and as I was picking it out, My line moved slowly away...I hastily got the backlash out and basicall set the hook and reeled him on in...Was the most memorable fish I ever caught. The fish lived another 7 years in his 150,000 gallon aquarium and when "she" died she weighed 12.6 lbs...I mounted her at 13.3 though. Auburn university did a lot of study on her after she died and the mount was free! My grandfather pioneered lake Eufaula and swears on his mothers grave that he dip netted a 17+ lb largemouth that was dying near shore...Often asked if he mistook it for a large striper or something he always got very angry as he made a living guiding back then and knew his bass well...nonetheless I often wonder if the Chatahootchie system holds many more large 12+ lb largemouths...all the big ones are in Castaic (sp) lake in California!


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

don't have the weight but have the pix. I spent 2 years trying to catch this fish. It was in my parents pond that they have on the property. I caught it, ran to the house and had a pix made and released it back into the pond. 

I'm kneeling on the front porch with the fish tail touching the ground and the head is a good 8-10 inches above the knee. I'll see if I can find it and scan it to the puter and post a pix. Unfortunatly I didn't measure the girth of the fish. Was thinking about getting it back in the water. 

Maybe ya'll can tell me what you think it weighed. I'm sure over 8lb but not sure if over 11lb. It was a while back so I can't really remember how heavy it felt. 

I'll work on posting it in the morning. Got to get to bed.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

> *badazzchef (6/25/2008)*13.3 with the legendary Tom Mann on Lake Eufaula. I caught it on a pink bubble gum factory reject worm that he had with him...I had cast out and got a backlash and as I was picking it out, My line moved slowly away...I hastily got the backlash out and basicall set the hook and reeled him on in...Was the most memorable fish I ever caught. The fish lived another 7 years in his 150,000 gallon aquarium and when "she" died she weighed 12.6 lbs...I mounted her at 13.3 though. Auburn university did a lot of study on her after she died and the mount was free! My grandfather pioneered lake Eufaula and swears on his mothers grave that he dip netted a 17+ lb largemouth that was dying near shore...Often asked if he mistook it for a large striper or something he always got very angry as he made a living guiding back then and knew his bass well...nonetheless I often wonder if the Chatahootchie system holds many more large 12+ lb largemouths...all the big ones are in Castaic (sp) lake in California!


*Would that happen to be the fish that Tom named Leroy Brown? If it is, I remember that fish. When it died it made some newspapers. I didn't remember how much it weigh at death, but I do remember it was a big fish. *


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

I have caught quite a few over 10lbs. and caught one out of Hurricane lake that was 11.9lbs.


----------



## badazzchef (Oct 1, 2007)

No Garbo Leroy Brown was the legendary bass that Mr. Tom learned how to change color patterns on. Leroy Brown was a 8 lb bass. He died back in the late 70's early 80's....He had a world of fans...over 300 people various celebrities sent their condolences. Many legendary bass fisherman of the time were the pallbearers at the memorial of hsi death. The fish was stolen when it died and there was a substantial reward for it!

Check here

http://bluegrassbanjo.org/leroybrown.html


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Tuna Man (6/24/2008)*Have no idea how much my largest weighed. I had a tape measure that a contractor had while watching me. It was 27.5 inches and just a little over 19 inchesaround.


*Thats a big Bass. *


----------



## Backlash (Jun 11, 2008)

I got 2 , (1) 8.8 , (1) 8.1 , there on my pic


----------



## FizzyLifter (Oct 3, 2007)

The write up on big bad Leroy Brown is well worth the read. Thanks for sharing! Got a kick out of him saying to his wife about the $4,000.00 statue/tombstone "I'd made sure there was room for her name on the back of it." :bowdown

And not to derail the thread, I haven't caught many big bass. Somewhere in the 6# range would be my biggest.


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

11lbs 12oz. caught on a live shiner in south florida. I got him mounted. He is my largest to date. 

10.8lbs Hurricane lake blue lizzard

7 or 8 fish in the 9lb rangefrom Hurricane, Wells lake, and Brooks hines lake. 

Brant Peacher
tackle rep


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

I caught a 8lber on Escambia river(Thompsons bayou) on a blue fleck berkley power worm. And I caught a 7 1/2 lber on Bayou Grande on a rattalin rouge.


----------



## Nascar03 (Oct 1, 2007)

120 lbs, and I divorced her ass.


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

I have no idea how much it weighed, but after fishing all day for crappie and bream we set up the tents and cooked the fish on the rocks, what we did not eat we left on a long stringer in the water. When we woke up, we found a huge bass had eaten everything on the stringer and had hooked itself on the first clasp. I have caught carp that were big, but this fat booger was something to see. I think one of my friends mom took a picture of it, but it was so long a go that I could not even begin to imagine where that pic is now (I was about 10 or so). I generally catch one or two stripers a summer that are wall hangers, but that is just for fun (they suck to eat, but are a blast to catch). I would rather run trot lines and yo-yos and catch the fish I really want to eat ( I would take crappie and bream over any bass). Catfish from a reservior absolutely rocks.


----------



## jpaul (Oct 2, 2007)

Two over 10 and onea little over10. Lots between 5 and 10. The last one wasduringa tournament in north central FL. She weighed 13.5. I weighed in a little over 20 pounds that day and still only took 5th place. But, I took the big fish pot  I caught one larger than that at one of the ponds at Sawgrass.10" Zoom Ole Monster worms on twoand 1/4 oz lipless crankbait on the other. All were released!


----------



## troutslayer31 (Jun 10, 2008)

About 7.5 pounds


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Brant Peacher (6/26/2008)*11lbs 12oz. caught on a live shiner in south florida. I got him mounted. He is my largest to date.
> 
> Brant Peacher
> tackle rep


*That is a Big Bass.*


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

last december, between morning and afternoon hunts, i caught a SKINNY girl that weighed 7.5 on a private lake north of ponce de leon. due to her size, im sure she wouldve been 10 if i caught her with eggs, but in december, she looked ethiopian.



however, i am sure i will break my personal records soon, falcon lake borders usa and mexico about 3 hours from here and i plan on fishing it hard this year. last year, when the bass tours came here for the first time, ALL records were broken. the 12th place finisher would have broken the previous stringer weight. apparently it is not uncommon for some of the locals to have a stringer over 40lbs (5fish). ill have to get you all a few pictures when i go!


----------



## User1265 (Oct 15, 2007)

Hey Ron, yours would estimate to be 12.4 according to this website. 

http://www.fishdreams.com/calculator.all_species.html


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

> *nb&twil (6/27/2008)*last december, between morning and afternoon hunts, i caught a SKINNY girl that weighed 7.5 on a private lake north of ponce de leon. due to her size, im sure she wouldve been 10 if i caught her with eggs, but in december, she looked ethiopian.
> 
> however, i am sure i will break my personal records soon, falcon lake borders usa and mexico about 3 hours from here and i plan on fishing it hard this year. last year, when the bass tours came here for the first time, ALL records were broken. the 12th place finisher would have broken the previous stringer weight. apparently it is not uncommon for some of the locals to have a stringer over 40lbs (5fish). ill have to get you all a few pictures when i go!


*It would be cool to get a report from there. You been?*


----------



## MGuns (Dec 31, 2007)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">My largest was in 1966. I caught, with the help of my Dad, a largemouth that weighed 9lbs 11ozs in a lake near Ft Devens, <?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" /><st1:State w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on">Mass.</st1lace></st1:State> For a nine year old that thing looked like a whale.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I caught it in a private pond about 4 years ago on a Strike King mini King buzzbait. It weighed a little over 8lbs on my boga


----------



## jcooper85 (Jul 23, 2009)

About 6 years ago I caught a 7lb 5oz bass on a cold February morning in my parents pond in MS. When I made my cast I had a backlash and had to run up the pasture to get the bass in. I got him in and fixed my backlash. Threw out five minutes later and ended up bring in a 10lb 5oz bass. Both were caught on a white spinner bait on a slow retreive in about 12 ft of water.


----------



## bamagator (Mar 31, 2009)

10 even. Caught in West central Bama.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

6' 7" from the Perdido Bay Golf Club. Little pond behind my house... he kicked my butt for two years hiding under a bunch of weeds at the throat of the ditch. He hit a few times but always broke off, finally got him with a purple worm.

Jim


----------



## user10068 (Sep 7, 2009)

Ron - that 27.5" fish calculates to right at 13 lbs using Bassmasters formula of length cubed divided by 1600 - great fish.

Mine was 9.8 lbs, caught in Mud Creek on Guntersville with the water 3 ft. high during a spring flood. It was in April and the fish were up in the newly flooded areas feeding like crazy. I caught a total of 34 fish in 2 hours, and the heaviest 9 weighed 60.5 lbs. ALL were caught on a pumpkinseed/chartreuse Zoom 6" lizard.


----------



## curtpcol (Sep 29, 2007)

10 1/4 largestmany in the 8-9 lb range. Lived on the St. Johns River back in thelate 50's & early 60'sbetween Green Cove & Orange Park. Used what we called eel bait or black pork rhine no such thing as plastic worms. When the plastic worms came out they had two hooks with a gold spinner in the front. OLD ? Yes


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 3, 2010)

Bass don't get as big here in KY as they do down south, but I can claim to be as fortunate as any here. I have caught countless numbers over 5 lbs, well over a dozen between8 and 9 pounds here and a couple between 9 and 10. I even caught a fish that rivaled the state record at the time. Allfrom a very deep spring fed pond less than a half mile from my house when I was just a kid. Not sure what the state record here is now, but would guess it to still be between 10 and 11. The sad part about the near record fish is that it wasover 30inches long and would have been significantly heavier if it had not been starving. The spring that had been there for generationswas dryingup and the 23 foot deep pond went down to just a few feet for about 18 months before it stopped flowing all together and drained completely in just a few days. It was very sad for me and my neighbors when that pond dried up(good fishing though). Our families had all stocked that pond for generations and we all had an unspoken understanding that everything caught over 5 lbs. was put back(until it started drying up). The best thing about that pond was the type of fish in it. Not a single catfish in the entire pond. There were only 4 species total. Large mouth, small mouth, crappie and bluegill. The water was so clear from that spring that you could literally site cast to most fish in water over 10 feet deep. That pond had been so selectively fished that you could literally count on a 5-7 pounder every day you fished. We did not realize just how many giants were in that pond until it started drying up though. It was sad to go to the pond every day and see another monster floating belly up from the conditions. I know that one was record worthy, if not two that we found dead. I have never seen or heard of a bass in KY as long as that guy was. He probably rivaled some of the top bass in Florida. They bit everything you put in the water at that time though. Just before it turned over completely and got just a few feet deep, the neighborhood got together and we walked a net across the entire pond and saved what we could to release in another nearby pond. Most of the monsters were already gone though. It was never the same. Other people new of the other ponds and did not have the same catch and release ideas we did. It hadn't been stocked with big bass for generations. It also didn't have a giant spring feeding it and keeping it clear(don't even get me started on catfish in a bass pond either). We all hated to lose that spring. My father was stocking that pond with every large bass he caught for years before I was even born and the entire neighborhood did that too. It was just for us and nobody else ever fished it. I would love to have a pond like that, ora neighborhood like that for my little girl to grow up in. Unfortunately, both are gone now.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

She weighed only about 118 when we first got married but swelled up to 130 by the time I divorced her ass.

Talk about a big mouth ... she still yammers at me. :moon


----------



## littlezac (Jun 25, 2009)

mine was only 4 pounds caught in wisper bay on a custom pomp jig (i made) on my old 714z.


----------



## sailfish23 (Mar 24, 2008)

overall lenth:26"

girth at fattest part: 24"

12" around the eyes and 8" just before the tail...i will never forget those numbers! yall guess the weight?!


----------



## dragman6693 (Sep 28, 2009)

caught mine on seminole lake FL, with a 12" black swirltail worm...he went 10.4


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

11.9lbs Hurricane Lake. Caught a 10.3, 10.1, 9.8, in the same afternoon at Brooks Hines Lake.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

I used to do alot of bass fishing when i was younger and have caught many nice fish. there are acouple that stand out though.. i used to do alot of wade fishing on creeks around pensacola, beulah and cantonment for bream and goggleye. i was fishing one in cantonment one day andstumbled upon a small but deep pond out in the woods. that day i hooked a MONSTER bass on my ultralight and got broke off. i came back the next day and caught 2 that were over 10lbs. i dont remember the exact weight right off the top of my head but i have some pictures somewhere.. i used to fish that creek/pond alot and never saw another soul out there!! i should go back there sometime and check it out. the last time i went out there i couldnt even wade the little creek cause of all the trees downed by Ivan. :banghead


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

8.65lbs


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

9lbs 11oz chain o lake park Titusville, Fl on a yum 4inch watermelon worm


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

9 1/4 lbs on Lake Kississimmee in 1959 on a black Johnson spoon


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

5 lbs or so. Farm Pond


----------



## FishAddict (Feb 2, 2009)

9-8 in neighborhood lake in Mobile ona Zebco 202. Was in 1971, backed up traffic on the bike ride home.


----------



## firefighter14 (Aug 22, 2009)

8 lbs 4 oz. on a white rat (artificial top water bait from the late 80's) on my wall and still proud of it. My 1st ex-wife wouldn't let me hang it in the house part of the demise of our marriage. Yep that was the 1st ex not very successful at the marriage thing.


----------



## BigFishKB (Oct 1, 2007)

10.4 LBS Caught on the golf course lake on NAS Jacksonville back in 1991.... She ate agreen culprit lizard....


----------



## Boulder (Aug 21, 2009)

Caught an 8.5 pounder when I was about 8 years old. Fishing a farm pond from an innertube in SC. I was crappie fishing with a chartruse curlytail jig. My dad almost hyperventilated when he saw the fish from the other side of the pond in his tube. By far the biggest bass I have ever caught.


----------



## eli17 (Nov 4, 2007)

9.7#, at King Lake in Defunk Springs when I was 13. That same day I saw a guy standing on the dam catch an 11# & 13# within a 30 minute span.


----------



## The LaJess II (Oct 3, 2007)

8.5 lbs caught on Eglin Reservation at Duck Pond on a Shiner. Had it mounted and hangs on my wall. Was told that I better get it mounted because chances of catching another that big would be slim to none. So far that was 10 yrs ago and none sinceholds true. Ha!Ha!


----------



## Moose Drool (Aug 25, 2009)

Caught a 27" 9.75# in an old gravel pit down in the Everglades. I had private access to this pond for 8 years. Never any trouble finding some one to fill the other seat in the Geenuee. The average size was around five pounds. Always used artificial baits. Should have tried shiners cause there were larger bass in there.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

FishAddict said:


> 9-8 in neighborhood lake in Mobile ona Zebco 202. Was in 1971, backed up traffic on the bike ride home.


 

*That's way cool.*


----------



## Razzorduck (Oct 22, 2007)

Caught 3 from a Dallas, Tx golf course pond complex that were close to 10lbs. Spinner bait and powerbait worms Then caught 2 w/in 4 days (2005) from a local city park that were close to 12.5lbs each. May have been the same fish. Got pics of the second one but can't figure out how to resize. Texas Parks and Wildlife big fish award and water body record! Old record was 2.6 lbs ha! Lake was stocked with Fla strain then stocked every winter with rainbow trout. Was and still is some giant bass and catfish in there. Funny thing is the last two caught on 6lb line and 1/16 oz white roadrunner looking for crappie!
All fish released!


----------



## appleguy (Jan 8, 2011)

Garbo said:


> I have caught two that went 8.5 lbs. Both were caught out of Lake Eufaula, and both were caught on a Jig w/pork frog trailer.
> 
> How much did your largest one weigh?


The biggest I ever caught weighted in at 9.4lbs. Caught it when I was 7-8yrs old in one of my families private lakes, even had it mounted still on the wall at my dads house. :thumbup:


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

*largemouth*

11.9 lbs. I caught three over 10 in the same week and had them all mounted on the same piece of driftwood.


----------



## maxcyr65 (Apr 5, 2008)

My buddy caught a 13.8 pounder about 2 years ago.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

This is the biggest i have ever caught. I didn't get a weight or measurement, just a picture and back in the water.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

A buddy and i caught over 30 fish that day, with 5 over at least 8lbs.


----------



## Caseylowery29 (May 21, 2010)

My biggest was in my familys 20 acre lake in Alabama. it was estimated to around 10 lbs. It lives in one spot by a dock and many people have caught it


----------



## NorthernExposure (Nov 16, 2010)

In 1983 I fished with a pro named Bill Vonschriltz on a pristine lake in altamonte Springs called Lake Lotus. Bill had a buddy that was a
beekeeper and owned the sole property with a home on the lake.
Bills buddy allowed him to get on the lake...this lake was 100 acres and had never been fished. I was new to bass fishing so I watched Bill catch a few then tried my luck. First cast under a brush pile landed a 7.6 pound bass, Bill saw something move to the left of the pile and cast to it, whatever it was took off like a rocket...Bill said it must be a bowfin or small gator. Fifteen minutes later up popped 18.2 pounds of big momma Florida largemouth, still on his wall. My personal best was 2 12 pounders on simultaneous casts on my 30th birthday on a chartreuse spinnerbait.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Lets see some pictures of these fish. 12lbs 11lbs. these are some big ass bass.


----------



## rsims (Sep 30, 2007)

10.5 and 9.75 Lake Jackson back in the day.


----------



## ammolance (Jul 18, 2009)

Which Lake Jackson? I grew up around one in Sebring, FL. My biggest was 8.2lbs. Red Shad 6" in a big pond outside of Goldsboro, NC in May 98!


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

a good friend of mine caught a big one this year out of brook hines lake
it weighed 14.15
http://s265.photobucket.com/albums/...32499986680_1658327504_30944560_7165218_n.jpg

my biggest is about 10 lbs or so, i caught 2 10 lbers in the lake behind my house on the same day last year


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

3# that was so long it looked about 8# but it was super skinny i guess. caught on steelwood lake. only bass ive ever caught. we weighed it in win dixie XD


----------



## pmurphy (Aug 24, 2009)

8.25 about ten years ago. Caught in the dead of winter on a black culprit worm. I always wondered how big she would have been during the spring.


----------



## NorthernExposure (Nov 16, 2010)

Pinksnappercatcher said:


> Lets see some pictures of these fish. 12lbs 11lbs. these are some big ass bass.


That was *12* years ago, way before I had a computer or digital pictures PSS, I may well still have those mounts in storage and if I do I will take a picture. Bills bass is still on his wall in his office, I can get that too .


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

6 lb 8 oz from a very small pond in my backyard. He would stay up in a corner near a ditch under the collected debris and weeds. 

I "almost" got him a few times, when he finally took the hook (weedless floating frog) it felt like a cinder block when I set the hook on very light tackle.

He freight trained down the pond but stayed in deeper water and finally came in. I've seen him a time or two since, but he's gotten even smarter.

I'm not a big bass fisherman, but I'll fish the golf course on occasion. My favorite time of the year is spring and early fall during the "dragonfly" spawns. You can see a bass jump out of the water every 30 seconds or so, sometimes up on a bank after those tasty dragonflies.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I know I've already posted my 8lber on here but this summer I got a bucketmouth just over 7lbs on a 5WT fly rod with a small frog imitation. More proud of that bigheaded thing than any other I've caught.


----------

